# Bought a Nice Stanley 55 Spokeshave But



## Mike Turner (Jul 6, 2012)

I wanted to venture off into handtools somewhat so I bought a nice Stanley 55 concave spokeshave from Ed's Antique Tools in Pittsboro ,NC. He sharpened it before sending and it worked pretty good for a novice like me on it. I tried it out a little while Wed..I wanted to go to shop for a few minutes.....planned only 15 min at most. I had been out there 1 1/2 minutes and dropped it....broke one handle off. It had not occurred to me it was cast iron. I feel like dufuss or something!.....Just feel really beaten up now!
Wowwwwww!! 



Anybody happen to have a "55" they want to get rid of or one for parts? Or maybe a concave spokeshave they want to sell? Thanks a bunch guys!


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Apr 9, 2016)

Home Depot has the flat bottom Stanley spokeshave. Consider this a learning process...Education costs you $$$.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Stanley-Spokeshave-with-Flat-Base-12-951/203727639?cm_mmc=Shopping%7CG%7CBase%7CD25T%7C25-1_HAND+TOOLS%7CNA%7CPLA%7c71700000034127224%7c58700003933021546%7c92700031755124844&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIrIH-nYCv4AIVSbjACh24HQ-XEAQYASABEgIwhfD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Check Ebay ..*

I found one pretty reasonable:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Vi...484524?hash=item1a73f3742c:g:ElQAAOSw-hZcV19k


----------



## 35015 (Nov 24, 2012)

Mike Turner said:


> ...I wanted to venture off into handtools somewhat...


Good for you..!!...You can do a lot with the different "shavers" and way more than most think!!!



Mike Turner said:


> ...I had been out there 1 1/2 minutes and dropped it....broke one handle off. It had not occurred to me it was cast iron. I feel like dufuss or something!.....Just feel really beaten up now!
> Wowwwwww!!


:vs_sad:

I'm so sorry Mike...

Don't beat yourself up too bad, that has happens to all of us Brother...



Mike Turner said:


> ...Anybody happen to have a "55" they want to get rid of or one for parts? Or maybe a concave spokeshave they want to sell? Thanks a bunch guys!


Looks like you are getting the help you need to find one...

The other thing I can offer is I have seen countless repaired ones (most likely from just this kind of accident.) There are ways around it if you would like to explore them? It can be a nice "back-up" but I have seen some that get used all the time repaired and they hold up just fine!!!

Good Luck!

j


----------



## Mike Turner (Jul 6, 2012)

.I did get another body so I am good to go but will repair the first one


----------

